# Hi Everyone! New here.



## AmandaGAC

I'm new here, wanted to give a quick introduction! DH and I met in 2004 and started dating in 2005. We got engaged in 2012 and married in 2014. We've talked more and more about TTC over the last few years and we've decided that it's time to get on the ball. This is Cycle 2. I'm nervous, happy, excited, terrified all at the same time. Sending baby dust to all of you! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and good luck TTC! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Amanda

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Gemini19156

Hello and welcome! Baby dust to you, too!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome to bnb!!!! 

Are you planning to use opks? Can I offer a suggestion? I just bought these and love them. They are perfect for TTC because they are cheap like the other ICs (internet cheapies) but are extra big! 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01LW7LCPY/ref=sxts_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1499699675&sr=1&th=1&psc=1


----------

